# Animal Pak any good?



## Matt741 (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking for a good multi-vitamin and have heard about animal pak quite a while ago but never really bothered to try it out.

Just wondering what your views are about it. does it have any side effects etc? they seemed quite expensive but that might just be me. having said that, on animalpak.co.uk you can get 44 paks for £30

thanks


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

I may well get shot down here by some of the more experience members, but here's my 2 cents! The importance of multivitamins for growth and maintainance of muscle tissueshould not be doubted, however you should be able to receive most of these from a balanced diet. I looked into the ANIMAL PAKS and they seem to be very expensive (and well marketed) multi-vitamins. I've never heard of anybody packing of mass using multivitamins (assuming mass is you're aim). I'd spend the money on decent food. If its purely the vitamins, you're local health food shop will do a much cheaper alternative. 

james


----------



## Matt741 (Nov 30, 2008)

my diet is good anyway, i was not thinking if i take a vitamin i would suddenly put on 10lbs but currently the supermarket MV is not really that strong and these seemed to pack more of a punch in terms of 'goodness' lol


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

With bodybuilding diets.. you might find your not getting all the essential micronutrients from food, in particular when on low carb diets (or no carb, hah!) so it can be worth using a multivitamin.

I use the super multivit from myprotein.co.uk, which suits me fine and certainly doesn't break the bank.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Is Animal Pack any good - No (i.e. its horrendously overpriced. Buy vits from sshealthfoods, bulkpowders, my protein etc... if you want too)


----------



## Matt741 (Nov 30, 2008)

Young Gun said:


> Is Animal Pack any good - No (i.e. its horrendously overpriced. Buy vits from sshealthfoods, bulkpowders, my protein etc... if you want too)


this^^^

if i ask a question i always get something along those lines and it never answers my actual Q lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Your question looks like it's been answerd.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Ok we'll try again. Firstly animal pack is not solely a multivit. My view is that all of the ingredients within the product profile can be argued to be useful but unless you have a specfic purpose for a very overpriced low dose of amino's, anti-ox's, vitamins then its a pointless product which is a waste of money. You can buy every single ingredient in the product and make it yourself for 1/20 of the cost. So its overpriced nonsense. I fail to see how that isn't an answer. Do you seriously want me to give you a narritive of the nutritional uses of every amino, vitamin etc...? Otherwise what exactly did you expect.

I can't evaluate something if you don't give me goals or specifics.

The product contains milk thistle - well this is useful for liver health but not really at those doses.

b12 can be useful but if you eat meat its highly unlikely you'll be deficient etc...

Here is the product profile

Packaging Image

My analysis so far is exceptionally basic but it would be a 50 page essay to go through each ingredient.

Summary - will this product affect your health or body composition positively - Answer - not to an extent that you would notice no.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

bugger me is that all animal pak is...

what a rip.

i thought it at least had some sort of test boosters in which look good for stats even if it did nowt.

you know...

i heard a rumour a while back....

its crazy but could be true......

it seems you can actually grow muscle without spending any money.......

altho i guess you probly could lift more with a lighter wallet.........


----------



## Matt741 (Nov 30, 2008)

Young Gun said:


> Ok we'll try again. Firstly animal pack is not solely a multivit. My view is that all of the ingredients within the product profile can be argued to be useful but unless you have a specfic purpose for a very overpriced low dose of amino's, anti-ox's, vitamins then its a pointless product which is a waste of money. You can buy every single ingredient in the product and make it yourself for 1/20 of the cost. So its overpriced nonsense. I fail to see how that isn't an answer. Do you seriously want me to give you a narritive of the nutritional uses of every amino, vitamin etc...? Otherwise what exactly did you expect.
> 
> I can't evaluate something if you don't give me goals or specifics.
> 
> ...


That's an answer. But simply saying no like previously doesn't really put me in the position to make a decision on whether to try it or not.

I am wanting to build and currently take a bog standard multi-vitiman from tesco but had heard good things about animal pak and wanting other peoples verdict. You can see that a simple 'no' doesn't help, because I could easily google and find someone saying yes.

I am not thinking taking a diff vitamin pill/pak will suddenly put 10lbs on muscle on but just wanted to know if it was as good as it is made out to be.

Ok so next question, what IS a good multi-vitiman or pak etc to try out that is not so expensive?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m using quest currently if i remember to take em lol


----------



## danny. (Dec 31, 2009)

just read the ingredients on that multi vit, have never really looked before but what is silicone dioxide?

that just sounds bad


----------



## kalarali (Jul 7, 2010)

personally i think animal products are top knotch but a bit on the expensive side - i changed after a few months to myprotein products ... alpha men and bcaa+ works out cheaper for me


----------

